# Waterproofing Wood/ making water tank out of wood?



## montreal_newbie (Dec 2, 2009)

Hello, I am working on a university project. 
We need a mist-collection reservoir (environmental project). Because the budget is very limited, and only so many tools are available,
it was decided that we make it out of wood.

Please see attached diaghrams.
Everything is joined using 3" wood screw.
The water will drip to the bottom of the tank, and maybe go up 4-6inches at most, before it is sucked out.

using standard home depot construction lumber, and 1/2" plywood as a bottom.
Is there a way to waterproof this?
a method of sealing the wood joints to avoid leaks?
how long will it last?
Any help/advice is greatly appreciated,

Thank you!


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Remember that all bulk containers were made of wood (barrels), then needs to be constructed so that as wood swells when wet, joints are tight. Otherwise just line with a plastic bin bag.
johnep


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

That plywood bottom is your weak point. That will not tolerate any wetness.

Much depends upon how long you want this thing to last. Lining it with plastic is good.

Even better may be to buy one of the used "blue barrels" that you see around and not even bother with building anything.

George


----------



## montreal_newbie (Dec 2, 2009)

Thank you so much johnep and GeorgeC.

trying to find alternatives such as child's wading pool, is virtually impossible because
we are pretty strict with it's sizing. Also having a single 2 meters x 2 meters, needs a cubevan to transport,
more cost.. 

Lining wiht plastic is an amazing idea, I am just not sure how...
How to attache/glue the plastic, which thickness to use, and how to seal the joints, as no plastic bag is large enough..


----------



## montreal_newbie (Dec 2, 2009)

Can I use Polythene tape, such as "1433 All Weather Tape"
Or is there a suitable technique to weld the joins in this type of tank?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Whatever "plastic" you use does not have to be thick as it is not supporting anything. All it is doing is providing the water proof barrier. You could even use thin sheets of plexi-glass, formica or any thing that is water proof.

I am not familiar with the tape you mentioned. Because of it's very good adhesive properties and being waterproof, I would probably use 3M™ Marine Fast Cure *4200 Adhesive* Sealant. This is usually available at the Lowe's and Home Depot stores (assuming you have them in your area) and also at marine supply stores.

Just be sure to make a full bead at all joints to keep them waterproof. The backs will not have to be fully cemeted as there is no real load involved.

George


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

Line it with foam and seal with epoxy, or just
fiberglass the inside. 

Or get rid of the ply bottom, use cedar and
let it seal it self with time.

Seal it with roofing tar. 

Line it with black plastic, fold the sides so there
are no seams. 

You are making this a lot harder than it is.

With a good coating of porch and floor enamel,
it will last a year or so with the ply bottom.

If it was me and had a limited $$, I would go
with the plastic tarp liner. They are about $5
at Wal Mart. Just lay it in the bottom, fold
the sides and corners neatly and staple around
the top edge.

Damn engineers make every thing so complex.:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

BHOFM, I agree with you completely.


----------



## Old Skhool (Oct 31, 2009)

1) x2 on the fiberglass. Go to a local boatyard, and they'll have all the supplies and techniques

2) Possibly the best idea would be to have your local linex, Rhino, or other dealer that sprays truck beds and ask if they could spray it. They could attach their emblems, or do a custom spray that would be good advertising. They may be willing to donate the job, and write it off. How's your salemanship?


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*Fiberglass !!*

Quick and easy and waterproof.

The wood you are using from home depot is construction grade and is not very stable so fillers, coatings and sealers may not work well. A layer of fiberglass on the inside will create it's own little lining and become a tank within a tank.


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

I have a question: , or two?:laughing:

If we are planning on six inches of water, why are
we making it two and a half feet tall? Engineer thing?

If cost is a factor why are we making it two and
a half feet high?

If cost is a factor why are we using what appears to
be 2"X stock for the tank? Are we making "heavy"
water?

I am not making light of your project, just trying to
help in my own way.

By my figures, a 6'x6' tank with six inches of water
in it generates about .16 psi at the bottom of the
tank.

Using 3/4" stock, 1/4" ply bottom with some
supports, making it 12" high, 100% safety factor,
lined with $5 Wal Mart tarp, you should save enough
money to take all the forum members to McD's for
lunch!

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

BTW, I build boats, they are just tanks that hold
air to keep the water out. :boat::boat::boat::boat:

Edit, one other thing, is the 6' 11" thing important?
It drivers the cost up. A 6'X6' would be cheaper in
that there would be a lot less waste when using 4X8
sheets of ply.
In fact, the whole tank could be made of 1/4 ply with
just a bit of bracing.


----------



## Edogreeto (Mar 24, 2019)

*Re: Blue Prints*

Hi
I'm Making a Water Butt/Trough/Container
And I'm wondering if you could give me the blue prints or tell me when I can get them
I'm making the same sort of design with a hot and cold tap inside and pipe connectors on the outside 
Please respond ASAP
Look Forward To Hearing From You
Many Thanks
Ed


----------



## Brian T (Nov 3, 2018)

I'm sure we can run the price of this up to $10,000 if we try.



Build the box out of wood.
Wax melts at about 60C so get a large pot of water warming on the stove.
Melt the wax in a smaller, inner pot.
Paint the wood with wax, remelting it to soak in with a bottle torch.*


The wax will be in art stores with the candle-making supplies.
The wax might be in the food stores with the home fruit-canning supplies.


* I use a coffee mug of wax in a dishpan of water and a silicone kitchen basting brush.
I waterproof dishes and the inside of a big umbrella stans that way.
All my wax is melted candle stubs K.I.S.S.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Before you get carried away building the tank keep in mind that water is collected in round containers for a reason. A square container would tend to bow out in the middle pulling on the joints on the corners seams and the bottom. A round container with steel straps around it would distribute the weight evenly so it wouldn't be pulling on the joints at the bottom.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Edogreeto said:


> Hi
> I'm Making a Water Butt/Trough/Container
> And I'm wondering if you could give me the blue prints or tell me when I can get them
> I'm making the same sort of design with a hot and cold tap inside and pipe connectors on the outside
> ...



What blueprints do you want? Did you notice that this is an almost 10 year old thread?


I would just build whatever size wood container you want and then epoxy or fiberglass the inside.



Geprge


----------

